# Lake Tahoe Snow Pile



## Tahoe Workz

Hello all-

Here is a picture of a deep driveway I got called to clear last year. Snow was frozen solid and a foot above the garage doors. They even shoveled off the roof into the driveway before they call us to clear...










Read and see more pictures here: Tahoe Workz Snow Removal


----------



## bcf

Holy cow! I've never seen snow that high before. Must've been a pretty penny, although probably a whole lot of aggrevation as well.


----------



## QMVA

How do you get close to the house with that thing and not start tearing it to pieces.


----------



## Lux Lawn

QMVA said:


> How do you get close to the house with that thing and not start tearing it to pieces.


Thats what I want to know.

Thats one big snow drift.


----------



## Bad Luck

Holy crap. 









































I want one.


----------



## plowman777

glad to see some tahoe participants!....i havent noticed many(any) west coast posters in the past few years.

is it really sierra cement?
can you even use a regular snow plow out there?


----------



## Plow Chaser

I live in Sacramento, but get to the snow as much as possible being a former NYer. I've never seen snow like the snow in the Sierras. Here is a pic of my truck next to some snow banks or snow walls as I like to call them in Soda Springs, CA!! Keep in mind the top of my truck is over 6 feet high. You have never seen snow like this!

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another one. I mean, this is just beautiful up here. After a fresh snow, it's a postcard setting!


----------



## PlowMan03

Nice Pics Snowplowfan. Nice Highrider as well, you should come check out ZR2.com there is alot of great info about ZR2/Highriders over there. Lots of great people who know there stuff about there trucks.


----------



## Mick

Any idea what the building code for a snow load is??


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES

I have family in Winters Ca. and got to visit lake tahoe when we went out on vacation, awesome country!!!!!! probably one of the nicest areas I have ever visited!! but I remember being told on the trip they had markers on the side of the road seemed like ten foot tall and my father in law saying they get drilled up here with snow and they need the markers that high. also showed us some summer houses on the lake in a valley and said they disappear because the snow covers them. crazy!!! but awesome country!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Ok that it. I am moving. I want to move snow with one of those things.  How much snow do you guys get up there. Also how much to dig out that driveway. payup


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here is a shot of the Sierras on Highway 89 travelling around Emerald Bay. By far some of the most beautiful mountains I've ever seen. As for snow, I was mountain biking in North Shore Lake Tahoe over the Memorial Day weekend and there is still snow on the caps of the mountains. Drive up Highway 80 and you will see tons of it yet. I encourage everyone to visit this part of the country.

Ryan


----------



## Tahoe Workz

*Don't Hit Anything!*



QMVA said:


> How do you get close to the house with that thing and not start tearing it to pieces.


It will go through a garage door if you're not careful. It is protected by shear pins but soft wood will still be chewed up. The best bet is to leave about 6 inches of snow in front of the doors. This machine doesn't compact the snow so that little bit left behind can easily be shoveled or usually melts away.

I also mark my driveways with fiberglass poles to avoid sucking up re-bar.

Tahoe Workz


----------



## Tahoe Workz

*Here's another shot:*

More Sierra Tahoe Snow....



















Check out my website to see a movie of this machine in action....

Tahoe Workz Snow Removal

Enjoy!


----------



## Tahoe Workz

bcf said:


> Holy cow! I've never seen snow that high before. Must've been a pretty penny, although probably a whole lot of aggrevation as well.


Hey Matt- Not much aggrevation if you have the right tool. I actually wore out my chains more than anything driving to the property. The roads were bone dry. The driveway took about 12 minutes total and that's because I was getting out and taking progress pictures of the job. If you'd like to see more pictures of this job, foll the link below:

Tahoe Workz Snow Removal in Deep!


----------



## Tahoe Workz

*After*

Notice the pile to the right. I shot everything that direction to show how much snow I was moving. The landscape actually drops off there a bit as well so there's more snow there than meets the eye.

And yes to the Sierra Cement. I didn't even leave footprints walking on the untouched driveway. I weigh 250 and didn't even make an imprint!!!


----------



## ProWorkz.com

Yo Tahoe Workz what street is that house on? I also plow in Incline Village. 






2004 CAT 226
2004 CAT 226B 
2004 CAT 247B ( Track Machine)
2004 CAT 966 Loader


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

Thats a great job!


----------



## mcwlandscaping

And I thought i had seen deep snow before!! Unbelievable!


----------



## SHOWMESTATERIDE

What do you charge for that?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

damn that thing makes my snowblowers look like kids play toys or handshovels with motors lol


----------



## PremierLand

Doesnt all that snow damage the houses?


----------



## paponte

Wow! What kind of machine is that? Got to be a pretty hefty price tag.


----------



## 04superduty

PremierLand said:


> Doesnt all that snow damage the houses?


the houses are built with higher snow loads in mind.


----------



## 04superduty

paponte said:


> Wow! What kind of machine is that? Got to be a pretty hefty price tag.


its a MT trackless and they are not cheap at all. not sure the exact price but probably around 40,000-50,000 or so.


----------



## mkwl

Holy [email protected] that's a huge snowblower! How much did that machine cost you (not that I need one, just curious)?


----------



## Winter Land Man

04superduty said:


> its a MT trackless and they are not cheap at all. not sure the exact price but probably around 40,000-50,000 or so.


I know the Holder 9700 is around $70,000 plus, with a 75 hp engine, so I'd think the MT Trackless is more expensive.


----------



## SGLC

Come on....u don't need a machine like that....just an Agri Fab125 Pro and some magic salt would of gotten rid of that snow.


----------



## DOGHOUSE

Aal I Can Say Is, " Pennies From Heaven."


----------



## Yaz

That couldn't be one storm. but even keeping up with smaller ones where the heck would you put it with a regular truck?


----------



## Tahoe Workz

mkwl;268358 said:


> Holy [email protected] that's a huge snowblower! How much did that machine cost you (not that I need one, just curious)?


The MT5 as pictures was around $85K. The Blower was 17K of that. Plus I added options like a power float, rear fuel cell, air lockers, etc... We also put a "Sierra Package" on these stock MT5s to give them more clearance for running chains...


----------



## Tahoe Workz

Yaz;268827 said:


> That couldn't be one storm. but even keeping up with smaller ones where the heck would you put it with a regular truck?


Exactly. There is simply no room. And they just keep building more homes! With the blower, I can shoot about 80 feet away in almost any direction. Just hope the wind is working with you!!


----------



## Tahoe Workz

SGLC;268659 said:


> Come on....u don't need a machine like that....just an Agri Fab125 Pro and some magic salt would of gotten rid of that snow.


I know companies and homeowners use salt melt up here but it is very much frowned upon. All runoff enters our Lake and this is one of the gems of the Sierra. I would never apply salt up here- especially in a commercial volume. Even the county uses a sand mix that has very little salt content.

No salt = good for our equipment, good for vehicles, good for environment.

I learned the difference when I purchased my first MT3 from the East Coast. Thing was rusted solid. I have run my new machine up here for years and it looks almost new still.


----------



## Tahoe Workz

Ramairfreak98ss;260921 said:


> damn that thing makes my snowblowers look like kids play toys or handshovels with motors lol


Ha, Ha.... Don't worry- SIZE DOESN'T MATTER, RIGHT?


----------



## JDiepstra

Sounds like they need to have heated driveways there. Family friends have a place in Snomass CO and there are hot water pipes under the drive. No accumulation.


----------



## DareDog

Those things are sweet the town i live in has one with a blower and a V plow to plow the side walks.


----------



## 04superduty

Yaz;268827 said:


> That couldn't be one storm. but even keeping up with smaller ones where the heck would you put it with a regular truck?


from what i have read and from what i remember from skiiing thier every winter for 5 years was their are no regular trucks. they do have large plow trucks and a whole lot of graders, all an ugly light blue, but always have to blow the snow off the roads.


----------

